# AG High Definition Wax - cheeaper



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,
I found HD for under 30 pounds !!! ordered and 2 days after received, was thinking that I will post link posting.php?mode=post&f=31


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

its under £30 at almost all detailing suppliers.


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

Eddy said:


> its under £30 at almost all detailing suppliers.


)) Ups .... didn't know that


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

You can get swissvax onyx for £45


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

davidg said:


> You can get swissvax onyx for £45


\
Ok then will do after when use hd wax. BTW I need something that will protect my phantom black from direct sun light - That is priority before shine


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Look on Clean Your Car, i4detailing, ultimate finnish, rubbish boys ect..

There are a lot of sealants and waxes out there with UVA and UVB filters in them..


----------

